# WTB: Samsung note 4



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

*WTB: Samsung note 4*


View Advert


As above: my note 4 gave up the ghost yesterday so looking for a temp replacement.

Not wanting to spend too much, condition average or better but needs to be unlocked please

TIA

Thank you all, I'm back!!!

Damo




*Advertiser*

Damo516



*Date*

02/11/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£125.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

